
Bellingcat’s guide to reverse image search: Yandex wins (2019) - superjan
https://www.bellingcat.com/resources/how-tos/2019/12/26/guide-to-using-reverse-image-search-for-investigations/
======
Firerouge
Yandex is definitely the superior reverse image search, but I find that it
isn't very good at finding the original source of an image.

It's results are often inundated with sites that clone/mirror/archive original
content sites, yet somehow fails to include the original source

